# Glebe Guitar clinic Ottawa



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

If you are looking for a good luthier in Ottawa area, i can highly recommend Glebe Guitar clinic in Ottawa. He is a forum member here by the name of ZZtomato and does excellent work.
He also has a great collection of guitars and I for one would not hesitate to have him build an instrument for me. Thank you Jerome.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, Jerome is the best I have ever worked with in Ottawa. Excellent work, very reasonable wait times/prices.


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

Hm. that helps, tks. I've got a pair of guitars that need work and my guy is no longer in the business.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Nork said:


> Hm. that helps, tks. I've got a pair of guitars that need work and my guy is no longer in the business.


I would not hesitate to bring your instruments to Jerome. He does quality work.


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

marcos said:


> I would not hesitate to bring your instruments to Jerome. He does quality work.


Tks. I'll give them a call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Another +1 for Jerome at Glebe guitar. I've now had him do setups on 2 of my instruments and have delighted with the results.


----------

